# **Creeks & wood ducks**



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm going to shoot a few woodies this year. Planning on it at the end of deer season on my lease. 
DRbugman sent me 2 woodies , a breeding pair. 
I plan on putting them in the creek where I always see ducks. 
I got a 20 ga mod choke and it's a 3". May as well use it. 
I figgered to set up about 25 yds by a tree and let the ducks do what ducks do and swim up there. I pop them. They float down to the log. I dig them up and head back to the house. 
Sound like a plan ??

I'm not a sky buster. I read about that on here. 

Anyway I may post pics later when the season is going.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2017)

Sounds like you got a plan Kmc hope it works for you. 

Mike


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 23, 2017)

Poor little wood ducks,they sure are pretty with their legs sticking out of the dressing after the pan comes out of the oven.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 23, 2017)

Lols, I may really shoot 3 ducks this year. The duck dressing is what done it. 
Thanks again for the 2 woody deks. I'm on my way now to success.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 28, 2017)

I wish we had wood ducks around here....I have to travel to see one


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 28, 2017)

If you are anywhere with timber and water in South Ga they will be screaming and come flying over the tops of the trees come January. Yeah, let em' land......... They are easier to hit that way


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2017)

I chased woodies up and down creeks for years on foot and crawling. You're doing it wrong. Flood some timber. You might even be able to get a shot at 1 or 2 flying. (Before dusk )


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 11, 2017)

That will work and you don't need to decoy them just locate where they are in the mornings and sit that spot of the creek.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 10, 2017)

stick_slinger said:


> If you are anywhere with timber and water in South Ga they will be screaming and come flying over the tops of the trees come January. Yeah, let em' land......... They are easier to hit that way



What? 85 mph got you shooting a tad bit behind?  
I know it does me on occasion


----------

